# Armoured Regiments in CF's



## Bergeron 971 (21 Feb 2007)

I'm looking for pictures of Armoured regiments in the rifle green dress uniform. to see customs and tradtions, such as pistol holsters for SNCOs etc.
wouldn't mind seeing pic's of RCAC regiments in patrol blues.
thanks guys.


----------

